# Guys HELP (noob question)



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

:facepalm1:LOL, yes, you definitely need new bindings that will fit your boots. Do you tip over a lot on toe side turns?


----------



## MrX5 (Oct 22, 2015)

ridinbend said:


> :facepalm1:LOL, yes, you definitely need new bindings that will fit your boots. Do you tip over a lot on toe side turns?


Yeah.. Shit!! SHIT !!
Fuck ! But can you tell me what size should i get ?? I got size of the shoes 12(USA), 11.5(UK), 29.5(CM),  I dont know where you from but please tell me ! :facepalm3::facepalm3:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

MrX5 said:


> Yeah.. Shit!! SHIT !!
> Fuck ! But can you tell me what size should i get ?? I got size of the shoes 12(USA), 11.5(UK), 29.5(CM),  I dont know where you from but please tell me ! :facepalm3::facepalm3:


Large, L/XL in some others


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I would also look for some bindings with the toe cap instead of the regular strap that goes over the top of your foot. Most bindings have this nowadays....


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like your whole set up needs to be replaced.


----------



## MrX5 (Oct 22, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> Looks like your whole set up needs to be replaced.


Yes I know .. I got shoes 46 1/3 .. And I dont know which size of bindings should I get. The L is 44-46 or XL 46-48 1/2.... THIS IS MY FINAL FUCKING QUESTION....
(for today).

AND finally Iam sorry for my bad english.:jumping1::jumping1:


----------



## Xperienced (Jan 13, 2015)

Lmao, you need like a whole new setup, good luck ✌


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Since your going with a wide board, the XL bindings would be the call.. My boots are 11.5 and all my bindings are L/XL:eyetwitch2:











:snowboard3:


----------



## MrX5 (Oct 22, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> Since your going with a wide board, the XL bindings would be the call.. My boots are 11.5 and all my bindings are L/XL:eyetwitch2::snowboard3:


Yeah thanks a lot guys !! 
You all helped me so much 
The final is : 11.5UK 12USA boots, XL bindings, 159W board...

THANKS ONE MORE TIME   Good people :hairy:


----------



## emin (Sep 3, 2015)

Lmao shit that is huge. Definitely go for a wide board and XL bindings. You're going to feel the difference boarding immediately (if you have boarded on your current setup before)


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Look at Rome or Union bindings. They have an adjustable heel loop so you can center your boot on the board. 

All manufacturers have different size ranges, so whatever bindings you get, just buy the biggest they offer.


----------

